# Latest software version for Hughes SD DVR40



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

What is the latest software version for the Hughes SD DVR40? My concern is, if I don't have the latest version will it take 30 minutes or so to download software if I hook up my receiver to an analog phone line?

Thanks.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The latest version is 6.4. If your receiver has been hooked to the satellite continuously, it will have downloaded the "slices" of the software already, but must still complete a phone call to TiVo in order for the TiVo to confirm the presence of the complete software package and then initiate the update.

If you don't have the slices, then it will download them via phone, and it may take a week or more of 30-60 minute calls in order to get them all.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

v6.4a is the latest version, and possibly the last version


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------

